# £2,500 deposit contribution, and increasing?



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

My TTS Mk2 went in this morning for its first MOT.

I noticed, as I walked in, that Audi Leicester was surrounded by a huge number of brand new, unregistered, Mk3 TTs.

Speaking to the service manager about this, he said the Mk3 had been a slow seller, he was having to drive one to get another TT registered for the sales campaign, and there is a £2,500 contribution on new TT models currently.

If sales don't improve, he told me, Audi would need to increase the contribution to encourage sales. What to? He didn't say.

Sounded to me like they couldn't give them away?

Has anyone benefitted from the current £2,500 and what are the "rules" i.e. do you have to have Audi finance to get it and if so, what minimum amount of loan?

Oh... and the courtesy car? An SQ5 - Horrible!!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

We could use the normal argument here that Audi are charging too much (which they are) but its clear they are also pushing out too many of these cars.

Not good news for anyone who has already bought but then I'd be surprised if many at all paid full list anyhow.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I got this through from Carlisle Audi yesterday...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing at all to do with the fact that it is a watered-down interpretation of an iconic design?

It doesn't matter how many times we tell 'em, they still churn out something that just doesn't cut it design-wise.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Any advance on £4000 off!?

Should have priced it more realistically in the first place.

What would put me off now IS the discounts. I buy a new one, then a month later I could have got an extra 4k, 5k, 7k, 10k off!

Annoying, AND it devalues the car I already own. Not good marketing strategy at all - overcharge your customers and then p*** them off!!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nothing at all to do with the fact that it is a water-down interpretation of an iconic design?
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times we tell 'em, they still churn out something that just doesn't cut it design-wise.


I agree. The MkI is still the best design. I think the MK3 isn't different enough looks-wise to prise MkII owners out of their cars. Certainly that's the case with me.

And it isn't "stunning". I saw a white new Cayman on the motorway the other day and said to myself (in a tartish kind of way) "Now that IS gorgeous!" Design perfection. How can Audi win against that kind of styling (and reviews)?


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr R said:


> I got this through from Carlisle Audi yesterday...


I notice that the car has to be sold _and delivered_ in September, so that means it has to be from their existing stock - quite limiting in choice I'd imagine...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Strange, Audi UK sales data shows they have sold more than the MK2 did at the same point... (Which doesn't mean it's good or bad). That dealer may not have sold loads and is left with lots of stock because they pre-ordered

SQ5 too fast for you compared to the last TTS  
Design icon, TT has never been a design icon and the MK3 is an improvement on the MK2 in the eyes of most people.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd really like a MK3 S-line, but I gave up on that when I saw the price list come out. Maybe by next year when I look to sell my MK1, it might be more feasible!

I don't think the watered down look has much to do with it. It didn't stop people buying MK2s and personally I think the MK3 is much better looking than the MK2.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure they inflate the price, so after the initial rush they reduce the price making you think you've got a good deal.  
Hoggy.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> My TTS Mk2 went in this morning for its first MOT.
> 
> I noticed, as I walked in, that Audi Leicester was surrounded by a huge number of brand new, unregistered, Mk3 TTs.
> 
> ...


Had my own mk2 in the other day for service work and there were loads (OK, five or six) mk3s available to buy immediately in the dealership. Not sure if they were all new, but none had registration plates on. No idea why they would have so many in stock as surely they would only order one in (other than a demo) if it had been purchased by a customer?

I am starting too see a few on the roads. Well, two so far and one was being driven out of the dealership car park as I was driving in.

10% discount deals being readily available barely a year after release of a long awaited model would suggest that Audi have overpriced the car. I certainly made a point of registering my opinion on the question in the followup web survey from Audi where they ask you 'Is your next car likely to be an Audi?' (definitely _not_ in my case, and I told them why in some detail!). :lol:

I think they are getting the message ...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nothing at all to do with the fact that it is a watered-down interpretation of an iconic design?
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times we tell 'em, they still churn out something that just doesn't cut it design-wise.


I think the design is great - the TT has evolved with the time over the years but kept the same recognisable profile.

The problem is the list price and level of equipment that they offer for the price (meaning that the real price for one you'd want to buy is even higher).

It doesn't help that other offerings based on the same underlying mechanicals from the VAG group really out-compete it. You really are paying for the 'Four Rings' and the brand identity of the TT, but the premium is just too much now.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Currently over 200+ mk3's on the Audi approved used site just now... certainly bargains to be had!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure if the lack of sales on the Mk3 is country wide or related to certain dealerships not achieving monthly targets, but it's working to the buyers advantage at the moment. I have just took the keys to a almost standard Sport Coupe in silver, the only extra is folding mirrors - this was already in the country so wait was under two weeks, they took my standard Sport Coupe Mk2 plus £12k, very happy.

Checked on Parkers and the part ex price was bang on, mine had a few less miles so they might make a bit, but depending on what you allow on the part ex it still works out between 12% to 15% discount.

Really like what has been done on the Mk3, building on the strengths of the Mk2 but also adding to the refinements/tech - yes the bog standard Mk2 was basic in the extreme from the tech point of view but the standard Mk3 does throw in some nice stuff, Xenons, Bluetooth, MMI/AMI, DAB Radio, Start/Stop, TPLI plus Audi Drive Select and Lane Assist - think the last two might be set and forget! The only facility I personally would have liked to have retained from the old Mk2 wound have been the "auto" on the Air Con, bit mean Audi!

Si.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mk3 TT at Tesco is BOGOF and you get a free meal deal as well :lol:


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mr R said:


> I got this through from Carlisle Audi yesterday...


Same from Epsom Audi. Some 'Golden Ticket' event thing. Had to take their finance though


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

leopard said:


> Mk3 TT at Tesco is BOGOF and you get a free meal deal as well :lol:


Some people will do anything for club points


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> I got this through from Carlisle Audi yesterday...


Yeah, as said already, the bought and delivered in September suggests the dealership or chain must have a few in stock that they need to shift. Although I can't see them turning away non- TT / A3 owners if they want to buy.
I've been receiving emails from 2 of my local Audi dealers promising me "great exclusive deals" on a new TT. One dealer is running their special event again because it was so popular last month. Or maybe because it wasn't popular enough. :roll:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Portsmouth Audi have half a dozen roadsters unregistered ready to go provided you want black white or white and manual.
I guess the absence of a summer didn't do much for soft top sales. Quite a few basic spec Coupes as well.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

SiHancox said:


> Not sure if the lack of sales on the Mk3 is country wide or related to certain dealerships not achieving monthly targets, but it's working to the buyers advantage at the moment. I have just took the keys to a almost standard Sport Coupe in silver, the only extra is folding mirrors - this was already in the country so wait was under two weeks, they took my standard Sport Coupe Mk2 plus £12k, very happy.
> 
> Checked on Parkers and the part ex price was bang on, mine had a few less miles so they might make a bit, but depending on what you allow on the part ex it still works out between 12% to 15% discount.
> 
> ...


Cruise control and parking sensors also notably absent. Also, for a car at that price level, stuff like auto lights/wipers and maybe auto dimming rearview mirror should really be standard across the entire range.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

TortToise said:


> Cruise control and parking sensors also notably absent. Also, for a car at that price level, stuff like auto lights/wipers and maybe auto dimming rearview mirror should really be standard across the entire range.


Agree, but as someone else said on this forum, it's a balancing act on how far they can push the punter and not tip over into driving him away - may be the "offers" at the moment are an indication they could have gone too far - or do some just like their Mk1/Mk2's too much to change!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise control and parking sensors also notably absent. Also, for a car at that price level, stuff like auto lights/wipers and maybe auto dimming rearview mirror should really be standard across the entire range.
> ...


Personally I think it boils down to the car not being good enough for the money they're asking.A well specced mk3 can top £48k and there's a whole lot of competion around for that sort of money.

A few extra K will get you BMW M4,Porsche Cayman S etc which are more than capable compared to the TT.

Audi are greedy feckers and will screw the pips out of you,given half the chance Perhaps people are starting to wake up


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The mk3 is the first TT I've owned, and IMO it reminds me of an expensive piece of jewellery. People will always be divided by the looks, but I don't reckon its *that* much different to drive than its sister the A3. You are basically paying for the looks.

I certainly don't regret buying it, its a nice all round car that serves its purpose for me, but at the end of the day its still an Audi and therefore part of the VW group.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Back on Topic please.
Hoggy.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

i was in an audi dealership in cheshire last month having a mooch at the mk3 and they offered me 3k off an unregistered car they had in stock down south without even starting to haggle ,i said i would be looking for over 4k minimum discount and he said that was probably doable but up to the buisness manager but i had to buy before end of that month on a pcp.
i agree its obvious they are not shifting them in the numbers they had hoped


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> My TTS Mk2 went in this morning for its first MOT.
> 
> I noticed, as I walked in, that Audi Leicester was surrounded by a huge number of brand new, unregistered, Mk3 TTs.
> 
> ...


To go back to the OP's question - you will need to take out a PCP deal with them to get the £2500 but you can pay it all off soon after and keep the £2500 if your want. 
That's what I did when I bought my Mk2 in 2013. Which set me thinking that in April 2013 when I ordered my 1.8 TFSI Audi were offering a £3500 contribution. As I recall sales were not struggling then, the new Mk3 was still some way off. So what does that say about current offers on the Mk3?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It says this is perfectly normal and in keeping with other Audis both past and present...
What does it mean? Nothing, Audi are in business to sell cars.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

only £2.5k?

My local Audi dealer (Epsom) was sending fliers out weeks ago offering £4k.

Okay was on finance, but I'd reckon you could still do a deal for cash or just take the finance and pay it off after the first month...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^ This,it wouldn't take much persuasion to do a cash deal.

Some of the brokers are doing more than 4K and in the past i've had similar deals on other cars and have never had to do finance with them.

In the end business is business.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think all of these special offers or discounts do suggest pretty aggressive sales strategies. It also means the car is just not worth the actual OTR list price, why else discount them?

If the mk3 was in high demand (i.e. sales > supply) there would be no discounts. Dealers are struggling to shift them which also explains the 200+ ones available on approved used site.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Strange, Audi UK sales data shows they have sold more than the MK2 did at the same point... (Which doesn't mean it's good or bad). That dealer may not have sold loads and is left with lots of stock because they pre-ordered
> 
> SQ5 too fast for you compared to the last TTS
> Design icon, TT has never been a design icon and the MK3 is an improvement on the MK2 in the eyes of most people.


You're probably right about unit sales tosh. The only difference is the cars are parked in dealer forecourts and not customer driveways. I never seen mark 2 cars in the numbers I'm seeing mark 3 cars at the dealers. My local in Belfast has 2 coupes and a rag top in the showroom and outside they have at least 6. (They have a sister dealership 35 miles down the road) Who knows what's there and out the back of both. Let's say 17 across both sites (17 TT's!)- I can walk in and drive one home today. That simply wasn't possible with the mark 2 nor was there such a glut of cars instantly available. It had a little bit of exclusivity. That's gone. Rightly or wrongly - as you say audi are in the business of selling volume.

I've totally gone off the idea and changed from ordering a TTS to a fully loaded Touareg R 262. Very different car but im actually excited waiting on it. The TTS wasn't getting me as giddy as previous mark 2 TT's and TTS's did and I was even considering paying for a bespoke colour so it was in some way different - this was daft. I think when you arrive at the showroom and see 10 variants of the TT with ghastly DEAL stickers on the side you kinda fall a little bit out of love with the idea of owning a special little car.

Still love the TT but more like an old flame - for now would rather date other people.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

And now the TT has made it into the WhatCar Deals of the Week!

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/car-dea ... e=20150919


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> It says this is perfectly normal and in keeping with other Audis both past and present...
> What does it mean? Nothing, Audi are in business to sell cars.


Yep, that was my point. They were offering £3500 off Mk2s when they were flying off the shelves so offer just £2500 or so off Mk3s now infers nothing in particular. :?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It says this is perfectly normal and in keeping with other Audis both past and present...
> ...


I disagree with this on 2 fronts. They were flying off the shelves yes (from day 1) but the starting price was lower and the external and internal look of the car was very different from the mark 1. i'd say there would be more desire to get out of a mark 1 into a mark 2 than a 2 to a 3. externally it's just not different enough.

They never offered discount like that so early in the cars life cycle. certainly not close to 10%+ ... Towards the end of the cars life absolutely but you cant compare the 2


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree with that T7 Doc... it does seem very early in the car's life to be offering these levels of discounts. Does anyone know what the sales figures of the mk2 were when it was launched (2006)?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sales figures are probably not helpful as in the last year or so new car sales in Uk have been at record highs so you can't accurately compare to to new TTs being sold 6 or 7 years ago. Either way Mk3s are selling as well if not better than the Mk2s at this stage.
All I'm saying is that if Audi were giving away big incentives when a model was selling well then it does not imply that they are desperate when they give away incentives on a new model. Sometimes its helpful to kickstart a new model and get it more visible on the roads to attract sales.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Correct, and the numbers I talked about above are units sold (registered not sat on forecourts) not units manufactured (Audi UK doesn't makes cars, they are an importer). The factory has three lines now, only had two when the MK2 launched (1 when the MK1 launched hence the long waits for the first year). People are not comparing apples. I could not get a discount for the MK1, Mk2 the first one which was one of the first in the country 9.5%, the TTS again once of the first over 9%, the RS again in the first Handful of cars nearly 11% buying with cash.

The market has completely changed now and Audi make money on finance and that wasn't how it working 9 years ago.
PCP were virtually unknown. ( an auto motive trick to get people into higher value cars than they could afford using traditional finance).

What does it mean - jack shit, if you want a PCP take advantage of the finance deal.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Paying PCP or cash is irrelevant here. We are talking about discount off OTR price, and as ZephyR2 mentions you can sign up to a PCP then drive home, phone up and pay it all off immediately.

Some of the offers talked about here are coming specifically from dealers, and are not from Audi UK. The TT offers on the Audi UK website mention no dealer contributions at the moment. I think most of us know that doesn't represent what's actually going on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You still have to signup for it even if you cancel it, so it is pertinent.

PCPs have changed everything, so it will impact cash too. Dealer contribution is coming in a different way - it's just been done individually rather than formally by AUK. As you say AUK are not offering the discount yet, which will signal the car is being promoted at a country level.

I paid cash on the MK3 and got a discount I don't think anyone is saying you can't.


----------



## CO2 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been waiting patiently for Audi to start discounting the TT. Bought a TT sport from a main dealer yesterday. Total discount was almost 17% of the ROTR price. On the order form it said £1500 manufacturer contribution. It was a simple cash deal with no finance or part exchange. Hope this helps anyone about to buy. It was from stock, currently on a ship. I have seen the stock cars from 3 different franchises and they certainly had plenty to pick from.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome CO2... sounds like you got a good deal, and thanks for posting this info. Now appears to be a good time to buy and if you can get one in stock, even better.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

17% 

It just keeps on rolling :lol:


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

I got a £1500 off as an Audi contribution on mine and 12.8% discount off list.

Mine was a stock car ordered on the Friday and I picked it up the next Monday.

Rather strangely when it was specced the wind deflector, heated seats and super sports seats were ordered separately. It would have made sense to order the Open Top driving package which would then have had the head level heating included. The rest of the spec was spot-on for me so I was happy with the deal!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes but I would suspect (though don't know for certain) that the Sport is probably the least popular model & consequently the slowest seller. I mean, pretty much bog stock, narrow tracked & riding like a moon buggy (no offence to CO2).


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Just discovered this on Poole Audi website...

4 years is a long time to be tied in tho.


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Yes but I would suspect (though don't know for certain) that the Sport is probably the least popular model & consequently the slowest seller. I mean, pretty much bog stock, narrow tracked & riding like a moon buggy (no offence to CO2).


Harsh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

6foot2 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but I would suspect (though don't know for certain) that the Sport is probably the least popular model & consequently the slowest seller. I mean, pretty much bog stock, narrow tracked & riding like a moon buggy (no offence to CO2).
> ...


Agree! It's still a TT!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm feeling the love SpudZ  :lol:


----------



## CO2 (Sep 19, 2015)

No offence taken. I went for the sport petrol stronic, but all models were on the list including the TTS. The discount definitely applied to the sline and no mention was made about it not applying to the TTS.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I got around 15% discount on mine a week ago. It was stock, but had everything I wanted.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

No I genuinely didn't mean to cause offence. But, most on here are buying on a PCP which generates mucho wedge for the dealer thus facilitating a larger discount off the list price than would be the case if you were just paying cash.

From memory, most dealer gets circa 15% margin (although I wouldn't be surprised if Audi capped theirs @ 10%) plus a volume bonus for target achievement normally ITR of £500 per unit and any tactical bonus offered by the factory - Thus, any meaningful discount would need to be supplemented by the bunce earned from the finance.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Got an invite to a 'golden ticket' event at local Audi, seems offering £4,500 deposit contribution on selected TTs next weekend. 6.6% interest though....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Wonder how many of these deals expire at the end of September, since October is the start of the last quarter of the year?

I'm almost tempted to buy another one for Mrs R with all these savings... maybe black this time. It would give a nice "his 'n hers" look on the driveway. :lol: *

* I'm joking... I'm not really that sad!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Wonder how many of these deals expire at the end of September, since October is the start of the last quarter of the year?
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy another one for Mrs R with all these savings... maybe black this time. It would give a nice "his 'n hers" look on the driveway. :lol: *
> 
> * I'm joking... I'm not really that sad!


Wait till the end of the next quarter and year end in December


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Wait till the end of the next quarter and year end in December


Very good point!


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Even with all these discounts on stock cars the offers seem to include some pretty poor GFV's for PCP deals. A recent visit to Walton (same group as Epsom offering the 4k discount) to look at a stock TTS returned a similar GFV on a 45k TTS to what Audi Finance were offering on a base TTS!

Maybe for now cash is king.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jem said:


> Even with all these discounts on stock cars the offers seem to include some pretty poor GFV's for PCP deals. A recent visit to Walton (same group as Epsom offering the 4k discount) to look at a stock TTS returned a similar GFV on a 45k TTS to what Audi Finance were offering on a base TTS!
> 
> Maybe for now cash is king.


The general rule is that extras and options don't normally add much to the second hand value of a car, just might make it easier to sell, so that's not too surprising.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> The general rule is that extras and options don't normally add much to the second hand value of a car, just might make it easier to sell, so that's not too surprising.


I got a few quotes and played around with the figures before purchasing mine, but the GFV was actually the same regardless of whether the £1800 Tech Pack with Sat Nav was added or not. This did actually surprise me.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> > Even with all these discounts on stock cars the offers seem to include some pretty poor GFV's for PCP deals. A recent visit to Walton (same group as Epsom offering the 4k discount) to look at a stock TTS returned a similar GFV on a 45k TTS to what Audi Finance were offering on a base TTS!
> ...


Generally yes. But £6k difference from new? I think that's a little surprising. I would've expected something.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are just massively overpriced in my opinion, your looking at £38k for a decent spec one, and you could get one hell of a decent car for that money! That way outdoes the TT.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ja,der Audi ist zu teuer


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

deanshaw24 said:


> They are just massively overpriced in my opinion, your looking at £38k for a decent spec one, and you could get one hell of a decent car for that money! That way outdoes the TT.


Such as ? And based on what? Opinion?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

msnttf10 said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > They are just massively overpriced in my opinion, your looking at £38k for a decent spec one, and you could get one hell of a decent car for that money! That way outdoes the TT.
> ...


Do you really want to go there?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

T7 Doc said:


> You're probably right about unit sales tosh. The only difference is the cars are parked in dealer forecourts and not customer driveways. I never seen mark 2 cars in the numbers I'm seeing mark 3 cars at the dealers. My local in Belfast has 2 coupes and a rag top in the showroom and outside they have at least 6. (They have a sister dealership 35 miles down the road) Who knows what's there and out the back of both. Let's say 17 across both sites (17 TT's!)- I can walk in and drive one home today. That simply wasn't possible with the mark 2 nor was there such a glut of cars instantly available. It had a little bit of exclusivity. That's gone. Rightly or wrongly - as you say audi are in the business of selling volume.


Yeah, like BMW, Audi has now gone into the high volume business but still seems to think that it can charge a whopping premium for 'exclusivity'. It can certainly charge a _bit _extra vs the other 'common' VAG brands (Skoda, SEAT, VW) but nowhere near as much as it seems to think. Certainly not so much towards Porsche Boxster/Cayman territory as it has been doing with the TTS and not so far above VWs as it has been doing with TT vs Golf. How ironic that the big competitors are the groups other brands. :-|

Still, the dealership you mention can't be that worried about selling cars as when I was considering a new car I asked them *THREE *times about a test drive in Quattro Mk3 or S3 (when I had my mk2 in for a service) and they never got back to me :lol: I did notice on a visit the other week that they had the models in the showroom marked as available immediately plus loads more outside, presumably also available from stock. I've no idea why they would have so many unsold cars in stock .. it is my understanding that they wouldn't normally buy so many in unless they were ordered by customers so either they anticipated a sales rush that never happened or Audi are 'incentivising' them to take on stock. Knowing that dealership, they will stubbornly refuse to budge on price too because they seem to think that the public should queue up to buy from them. Very different to their sister VW franchise.

There is definitely a push on for sales from all the big manufacturers though. I noticed that VW were offering decent contributions on finance deals for top end Golfs to be delivered in September or before when I was shopping for the Golf R. BMW were also offering some very keen discounts.


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

All this talk of discounts/ promotions/contributions got my nose twitching for a Mk3 so, contrary to good sense due to previous experience, I contacted my local dealer.
I have previously grumped about the cartel up here in central Scotland as almost all the Audi dealers are owned by the same company but surely if other dealers are offering deals. 
Response was... no idea what you are talking about... name these garages....we don't have any deals here but we have a car in stock which may interest you.
Told him to forget it, and I'll by my next car down south, where I have bought my last two.
I'm afraid I came away again with two thoughts 'rude' and 'arrogant'.

I wonder if this push is because of the imminent release of the 1.8 TFSI and they know they might take a hit.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

BENGUNN said:


> All this talk of discounts/ promotions/contributions got my nose twitching for a Mk3 so, contrary to good sense due to previous experience, I contacted my local dealer.
> I have previously grumped about the cartel up here in central Scotland as almost all the Audi dealers are owned by the same company but surely if other dealers are offering deals.
> Response was... no idea what you are talking about... name these garages....we don't have any deals here but we have a car in stock which may interest you.
> Told him to forget it, and I'll by my next car down south, where I have bought my last two.
> ...


Bet you can't wait for the next referendum then :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,
If they're going to treat you like that,just walk!

On a side note you can always show them what the brokers are knocking them out for to prove you're not hallucinating


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A five year old MK2 TTS seems to go for about £20K, but the size of these discounts might be worth going for a s-line mk3 for not a lot more.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

BENGUNN said:


> All this talk of discounts/ promotions/contributions got my nose twitching for a Mk3 so, contrary to good sense due to previous experience, I contacted my local dealer.
> I have previously grumped about the cartel up here in central Scotland as almost all the Audi dealers are owned by the same company but surely if other dealers are offering deals.
> Response was... no idea what you are talking about... name these garages....we don't have any deals here but we have a car in stock which may interest you.
> Told him to forget it, and I'll by my next car down south, where I have bought my last two.
> ...


Are you talking about Lomond Audi? You know that they were taken over by the Lookers group. The sales guy that sold me mine actually returned to Glasgow Audi after this happened, and claimed that a lot of dodgy practices were going on before.

That's a shame you had such a bad experience... my experience was positive when I had a test drive and bought, and I went in armed with printouts/figures from Carwow.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

TortToise said:


> T7 Doc said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right about unit sales tosh. The only difference is the cars are parked in dealer forecourts and not customer driveways. I never seen mark 2 cars in the numbers I'm seeing mark 3 cars at the dealers. My local in Belfast has 2 coupes and a rag top in the showroom and outside they have at least 6. (They have a sister dealership 35 miles down the road) Who knows what's there and out the back of both. Let's say 17 across both sites (17 TT's!)- I can walk in and drive one home today. That simply wasn't possible with the mark 2 nor was there such a glut of cars instantly available. It had a little bit of exclusivity. That's gone. Rightly or wrongly - as you say audi are in the business of selling volume.
> ...


Didnt know you were from NI as well - Belfast Audi has become an uncomfortable place to visit. I couldnt give a crap how they set up the dealership or train the staff but its just not a nice experience anymore and its a different face every time you're in, from front of house to "Sales Specialist" - Couple of years back i used to go just to look at the receptionist and could be guaranteed it would be the same model each visit. Now its any old bugger lol. bring back the girl with the nice boobies please!!

Agree with you regard the VW dealer. Relaxed and job done - getting a car off Audi for a test drive is a C U next Tuesday experience if you call on a Wednesday. Never available! When i first went to get a drive in the TTS i was told it was out on loan for a day to a potential buyer. I thought to myself great!! they are giving the car for the day i'll really get to know it and well, super stuff.... In the last 10 years ive bought a mark 2 TT. 2 TTS's an A5 and an A3 from them - Im a good customer right?????? no!!!! I AM NOT!!! ------- So when can I get the car for a days drive? Hold on and i'll ask the sales manager.....ehhhh we dont let people have the car.... but, but you just told me a potential customer had the car away for the day..... yes they are a long term customer and buy a lot of cars from us..... but, but ive bought 6 in 10 years.... sorry we cant let you take the car..... and i still nearly ordered one to i caught myself on.

Ive ordered a VW T'reg R 262, and they are still giving me the demo tomorrow to take for 48 hours to show my pals.... They have 1 demo.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

I've just upgraded from an A1 to TTS. I got quotes from Carwow, and my local dealer matched it - 10%. Plus they threw in a few extras. :mrgreen:

And I have to say that I have never had any issues with my dealer. Even when they were dealing with brake issues on the A1.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Just had a look at that carwow, and wow, dealers must waste a lot of time putting in offers for people who aren't serious.

Anyway, S-Line quattro, metalic paint, no other options, £2,596 off (7.2% saving) from Bristol Audi.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

basher said:


> I've just upgraded from an A1 to TTS. I got quotes from Carwow, and my local dealer matched it - 10%. Plus they threw in a few extras. :mrgreen:
> 
> And I have to say that I have never had any issues with my dealer. Even when they were dealing with brake issues on the A1.


13% off a TTS on DrivetheDeal based on the spec I was looking for. Local dealership couldn't quite match it but were only a few hundred away.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

T7 Doc said:


> Didnt know you were from NI as well - Belfast Audi has become an uncomfortable place to visit. I couldnt give a crap how they set up the dealership or train the staff but its just not a nice experience anymore and its a different face every time you're in, from front of house to "Sales Specialist" - Couple of years back i used to go just to look at the receptionist and could be guaranteed it would be the same model each visit. Now its any old bugger lol. bring back the girl with the nice boobies please!!
> 
> Agree with you regard the VW dealer. Relaxed and job done - getting a car off Audi for a test drive is a C U next Tuesday experience if you call on a Wednesday. Never available! When i first went to get a drive in the TTS i was told it was out on loan for a day to a potential buyer. I thought to myself great!! they are giving the car for the day i'll really get to know it and well, super stuff.... In the last 10 years ive bought a mark 2 TT. 2 TTS's an A5 and an A3 from them - Im a good customer right?????? no!!!! I AM NOT!!! ------- So when can I get the car for a days drive? Hold on and i'll ask the sales manager.....ehhhh we dont let people have the car.... but, but you just told me a potential customer had the car away for the day..... yes they are a long term customer and buy a lot of cars from us..... but, but ive bought 6 in 10 years.... sorry we cant let you take the car..... and i still nearly ordered one to i caught myself on.
> 
> Ive ordered a VW T'reg R 262, and they are still giving me the demo tomorrow to take for 48 hours to show my pals.... They have 1 demo.


The service side are good - I've no real issues with that side of things (other than the high price of course!) but I've heard nothing but bad things about the sales experience.

As it turns out, I've never dealt with sales directly, I actually bought my Mk2 over in England as I got a great deal that I would never have got in Belfast and their failure to give me a call back on the recent occasions that I asked about a test drive meant I went Golf R for my next car without even testing the S3 or Mk3. They have a reputation for refusing to discount and I know that they offer rock-bottom when buying (their trade in offer via Agnew VW is over a grand less than the initial offer from WBAC!!) - I guess that's how you make money of course but I wonder how long the customer base will put up with being fiscally rogered at both ends in the age of the internet and the likes of WBAC, CarWow and DriveThe Deal?

VW sales from their sister company are very easy to deal with indeed - their Audi sales side could learn a thing or two instead of relying on being the sole NI franchise for Audi.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Dash said:


> Just had a look at that carwow, and wow, dealers must waste a lot of time putting in offers for people who aren't serious.
> 
> Anyway, S-Line quattro, metalic paint, no other options, £2,596 off (7.2% saving) from Bristol Audi.


I think a lot of people end up using CarWow as a way to negotiate harder with their local dealer but there is obviously value to be had for the dealers participating even if only a small percentage of people applying for quotes take them up. It's easy enough for them to simply put a 'standard form' offer in at their chosen price level and it only really requires work if it leads on to a load of discussions afterwards. Otherwise, only a few minutes per interested applicant for potentially a profitable sale.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if dealers who refuse to offer good discounts locally are offering much better to CarWow applicants on the basis that they are far away and word won't reach their local customer base.

In any case, once you actually see that large discounts are out there it gives you the motivation to not pay over the odds. There's almost _always_ a deal to be done when making a car purchase. Never pay full price unless the car is massively popular and in short supply.


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

Further to my post yesterday re a local dealer denying there were any discounts available , he has come back to me this afternoon telling me he has spoken to 'someone' and there is a loyalty bonus of £1000 available together with a contribution of £1500 on a Mk3.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well two things clear to me,

1. The exterior design is not much of an evolution and one would suspect Audi have got the designers on overtime working on a facelift

2. They priced it too high

With the VW diesel fiasco no doubt they will be under even more pressure to sell.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Real world figures achieved 2 weeks ago. List on TTS £47k. Less audi contibution of £5k, less dealer discount £2k + extras. The frustrating thing was that had I been owed another TT I could have got a further £2.5k off (had to provide V5 as proof).

The way I achieved such discounts was to go for a stock car and 'salami' i.e. agree to all the extra insurances, this makes them see big profit margins, then negotiate on the price. Then once you have sliced off all the discounts available (this takes some perseverance) you can then strip out the insurances, at this point you may see the salesman cry but they have already committed to the discounts. Worked for me


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

BENGUNN said:


> Further to my post yesterday re a local dealer denying there were any discounts available , he has come back to me this afternoon telling me he has spoken to 'someone' and there is a loyalty bonus of £1000 available together with a contribution of £1500 on a Mk3.


Maybe your local dealer needs to have a Golden Ticket event? Show him this next time you're there. - from my local Audi dealer.

Note £4.5k deposit contribution on TTs

===================================================================
The Golden Ticket Event is now on!

There's still time to access these incredible Audi Golden Ticket Offers!

As an exclusive Golden Ticket holder, you can still join us at this exclusive Audi showroom event for an unforgettable Audi experience, extra incentives and exclusive 'Golden Ticket' savings especially for you on both new and Approved Used Audi!

£15,000 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A8. 4.8% APR Representative
£9,000 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A7. 5.9% APR Representative
£5,000 finance deposit contribution on selected NEW Audi Q7. 6.5% APR Representative
£5,000 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A4. 4.9% APR Representative
£4,500 finance deposit contribution on selected TT. 6.6% APR Representative
£3,000 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A3 Cabriolet. 6.6% APR Representative
£1,500 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A3. 5.8% APR Representative
£1,000 finance deposit contribution on selected Audi A1. 6.7% APR Representative
Savings of up to £8,000 off new Audi models
Up to £1000 off used cars


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Piffle-Now the head honcho at VW has resigned go for the kill, 40% min discount and a free meal. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> BENGUNN said:
> 
> 
> > Further to my post yesterday re a local dealer denying there were any discounts available , he has come back to me this afternoon telling me he has spoken to 'someone' and there is a loyalty bonus of £1000 available together with a contribution of £1500 on a Mk3.
> ...


What does "selected" mean? Those they have in stock gathering dust?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess so, they probably need to clear stock in their yard...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Guess so, they probably need to clear stock in their yard...


..... to make space for all those diesels that will be coming back. :lol:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

When I went back in to collect my TTS I wandered over to a young salesman who was dusting of a car in the showroom. I asked about discounts. He started off with £1000 off, then agreed when I mentioned the £2,500 the service manager had mentioned, then further agreed when I mentioned the £4,000 linked to earlier in this thread, then he said "...between you and me, if we have a car on site we'll go higher than that."

Bearing in mind VAG's imminent self-destruction over the emissions scandal, I'd go for a 50% discount now!!

Mind you... who's going to service it when they all close in 6 months time!?

Oh... and I saw a Mk3 coming toward me the other day. I couldn't place it at first and the high frontal aspect made me think, for a split second, that it was some kind of SUV or Allroad! Shocked me when I realised it was a TT! :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Bearing in mind VAG's imminent self-destruction over the emissions scandal, I'd go for a 50% discount now!!
> 
> Mind you... who's going to service it when they all close in 6 months time!?
> 
> Oh... and I saw a Mk3 coming toward me the other day. I couldn't place it at first and the high frontal aspect made me think, for a split second, that it was some kind of SUV or Allroad! Shocked me when I realised it was a TT! :?


Shear brilliance,50% sounds like a good starting point for negotiation :lol:

The TT looks identical to the new A4 at the front which looks the same as,which looks the same .....


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Mind you... who's going to service it when they all close in 6 months time!?


High quality independent specialists. As they should be doing anyway.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mister.c. said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you... who's going to service it when they all close in 6 months time!?
> ...


All fine providing VAG are still manufacturing replacement parts, not everything is generic.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

To be honest I find it quite amazing that these days mere "mortals" pay these prices for a car anyway - don't take this wrong as I'm sure lots of people can afford the purchase outright, but so many buy cars (not just TT's!) now on finance and think nothing to buying a £30k - 40k+ car, from whatever deal it's on and blow the depreciation/monthly cost which is often more than most people's mortgage!

Maybe I'm just getting old...! :roll:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

RobLE said:


> To be honest I find it quite amazing that these days mere "mortals" pay these prices for a car anyway - don't take this wrong as I'm sure lots of people can afford the purchase outright, but so many buy cars (not just TT's!) now on finance and think nothing to buying a £30k - 40k+ car, from whatever deal it's on and blow the depreciation/monthly cost which is often more than most people's mortgage!
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old...! :roll:


Buying with cash (and negotiating a suitable discount) is generally still the lowest cost way overall but having a fixed term finance deal certainly is convenient and gives you some certainty as to the cost. The thing about the finance deals is that people tend to perpetually be on one (swapping to a new deal as the old one expires) so they end up eternally paying max depreciation. But as long as they can 'afford' (i.e. have enough cash to cover) the monthly payments they seem to be happy to be seen driving a new car. I do wonder what will happen when the economy tightens.

Personally, I'm set to have an estimated overall monthly equivalent cost of £250 (ie the average depreciation) when I sell my TT shortly but then I have kept it for a good few (5 1/2) years. The 'monthly cost' would have been much higher had I sold it after 2-3 years which is typical of finance deals.

Bottom line - if you are buying new always shop around for the best deal. Hardly any car should be capable of commanding full asking price.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

TortToise said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a look at that carwow, and wow, dealers must waste a lot of time putting in offers for people who aren't serious.
> ...


I think they already put a standard quote to give the impression of displaying an active interest. I have received a few quotes from the same dealership through carwow and everytime they have been the worst quotes to be had. On the last S3 quote, there was no discount, despite Audi Finance offering £1k. When I questioned it, the replied saying yes that's correct - £1k off.

I agree that better offers would do to carwow customers due to geographics.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've never rated Car-Wow as the dealers know it's a tool punters use and only give the minimum necessary that they think they can get away with.The whole procedure seems a bit cloak and dagger because it's a personal quote and isn't up to scrutiny for all to see.

This is where a broker wins because the price is displayed and is the best price they can achieve,so it's in their interest to be as cheap as possible otherwise they'd go out of business.

Car-Wow is ok to get the ball rolling on a deal but I've never known them to beat a broker.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

correct , carwow were good when they first came on the scene but i dont rate them nowadays i used them recently for quotes on a evoque and they were miles away from broker prices , infact i dont think i would use them again


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but just so I'm clear, why are you not considering Carwow to be a broker if ultimately they are (or at least can be) the middle party inthe deal?

Who are examples of brokers in this case?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Jem said:


> Excuse my ignorance but just so I'm clear, why are you not considering Carwow to be a broker if ultimately they are (or at least can be) the middle party inthe deal?
> 
> Who are examples of brokers in this case?


I also thought CarWow was a broker, since they basically just hook you up with a UK dealer and you do the rest of the negotiation with the dealer. :?:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I suppose they are a broker of sorts,but not in the vein that is Orange Wheels,Coast To Coast et al

https://www.carwow.co.uk/how-it-works

The brokers I've mentioned don't get you the "best five deals" and present them to you privately.Although the rest of the formality once a deal is agreed is the same.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

My wife ordered a new S Line to her spec from local dealer, got £2500 discount, £2000 deposit contribution, and a guaranteed p/x value for January. Seems like a no brainer!!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Parents recently bought a car off of CarWow. It came down to two marques and was meant to only be used as a guide for discount available, with the full intention of buying at the local dealer. However after all the negotiations were said and done, both local dealers (unknown to each other) both swore blind that what they had been offered had to be wrong.

Couldn't even get close, said their lying etc etc. So in the end they went with CarWow. Could not have been simpler nor more efficient, and they even delivered the car to the door. So CarWow clearly does work and i will happily buy my next car on there should the local dealers fail to deliver on similar discounts available. You don't mind paying a little bit to go local but not thousands!

I even emailed one of the main people at CarWow after local dealership negotiations fell through. Asking how such offers can be made and be so wide of the mark of local dealers. Despite CarWow's glowing reviews online there was still doubt. I received an email back within an hour explaining why dealers can make such deals. Short answer is, volume for the most part. Dealerships that have opted in have seen an increase in sales, for very little work or outlay in costs. This was confirmed by the salesman at the dealership in question.

Anyway they have there car and are very happy. Incidentally BMW are no longer on CarWow having withdrawn from the site recently. I wish i knew about it when i bought my TTS. However i was able to negotiate a deal i was happy with but took time and effort and perhaps could have been quicker and easier on CarWow.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

That's really interesting GoTeamGb2015, and good to hear of someone actually using carwow to go through the full process. I used them to get a quote then asked my local dealer to match, which they did. I did feel a bit guilty that carwow got nothing from it though.

Agree with you, I would certainly not hesitate to use carwow to supply a car I was after, if local dealer can't match the price.


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Not a TT but my son bought a Hyundai i10 through Carwow this month. They offered an excellent service resulting him saving £400 over and above the current manufacturer promotion ( significant on an £8k car) by going to a dealer 20 miles away.

Tried to get our local dealer (1 mile away), whom we have bought 3 Hyundais from in the past, to price match but they said they only make £300 on each car so couldn't match it or even try.

So in short it all went well and my son was also given a £20 Amazon voucher from Carwow for providing a review on the dealer.

I certainly wouldn't hesitate to use them in the future.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I recently purchased my car by using orange wheels as leverage with my local dealer. They got pretty much to the nearest pound and as I have a great relationship with them it was very pleasing to do a deal with them.

However, I was chatting to a mate who it now turns out works at another Audi dealership and was telling how orange wheels work. Basically the dealerships get their money from Audi uk for hitting their sales targets for each model. If they don't hit all the numbers they can lose the franchise. So, for example, his dealership rarely sell a7+a8. Therefore, if it looks like they are not going to hit their numbers for that model, they use companies like orange wheels and tell them what they can offer off them and open the market up to the full country. They may sell at a loss on these models but by getting the numbers it's means they hit their numbers, get a massive payout from Audi and keep the franchise.

What he did say is that they aren't targeted on tt sales so there isn't a massive incentive to discount them. A4/a6 apparently 18% is quite normal as the targets for these models are really high


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I've heard similar to that winrya. I know of one dealer that was set a target of ONE R8, as they didn't sell any in the previous year!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It would appear some people working for some Audi dealers are confused or perhaps bad at explaining what happens.

Audi have push and pull models, the more push models you sell the more pull models you will get access to. While dealers are "targeted" with sales, its normally at a group level from AUK, and they pool the numbers for obvious reasons. Clearly bigger groups have bigger targets. The kickers or bonuses work as described, i.e. based on volumes and it is possible depending on what "assistance" is being offered for dealers to sell at a loss if they know they will get the volume credits/bonus or if they are "given" a £ contribution for a block of cars to sell. Things is - not many dealers will tell you that, so its still all grey and murky..

Remind me of a dealer losing their "franchise" (which have to be paid for btw)..
AUK also sets standards in terms of the equipment, the facilities that must be provided and alike..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I used Carwow to get mine discounted.

Get best deal and take it to your dealer.

Ended up getting a TTS for a tad more than they tried to sell me a bog standard spec for the previous month. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just..........









:lol:


----------

